# Lhc and temp pacemaker



## OPENSHAW (Feb 25, 2013)

Can you bill CPT CODES 93459 and 33210 together?

The patient was scheduled, outpt hospital, to have a LHC done with diagnosis 414.00.  We did CPT CODE 93459 (LHC, COR, LIMA, SVG).  The patient had asystole w/ dx. 427.5 so we had to do CPT CODE 33210 for dx. 427.5 in addition to.

I know the CCI Edits state that you cannot bill CPT Code 33210 with 93459.  Modifier 59 is not allowed on code 33210.  Per CCI edits there is a 0, not allowed, instead of a 1, allowed with Modifier 59 att.

Any recommendations?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm not sure I'm following what you have here but when I look at CCI it appears to have a 1, so you could bill with -59 if you met the criteria. 

However, you could consider a 22, in the event 59 is not allowed. I would make sure the physician documents what the complication(s) was and how much extra time it took from normal LHC w/grafts.


----------



## OPENSHAW (Feb 26, 2013)

In checking the cci edits it shows:

93459	              33210		        20110101	    *	         0


I do not see a 1, there is a 0, which means this is not allowed.  This means that cpt code 33210 bundles to cpt code 93459.

Thanks!!!!


----------

